# Sequoyah Outdoor Wood Furnaces



## Aocspectrum7vlra (Jun 4, 2008)

I buried this in a long post and didn't get any responses.  Does anyone have any knowledge or thoughts about Sequoyah Outdoor Wood Furnaces made by Barrett Ent?

Thanks


----------



## paulchace (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be glad to tell you when my boiler is completely installed, by Nov. 20 or so what it can do........my home is a 40 x 28 Cape in Westport Mass, 2 story breezeway and room over the garage is approx 400 ft2... the garage will have a Modine in it so I can continue the projects as they come along. It was built 10 years ago and is insulated well. 2 x 6 walls, 2 x 10 roof structure, the garage is 2 x 4. All told approx 3200 ft2. 
Callie Barrett has always treated me with respect. I like her just fine, Rick, the fella who designs and builds these units is plenty helpful. I used flexsulseal insulated pipe buried 24 to 30" deep, 50' of it from stove to cellar. A 40- plate Heat Exchanger and the rest of the do dads to complete the deal will be installed by a liscenced contractor. I look forward to chiming in from time to time, when I'm not cutting, stacking, organizing, or resting to fill you in. Next, I'd really like to power the house with solar equipment. I hear the tax credits and rebates are very substantial. Stay warm, Paul


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine is on order with Callie, I hope to receive it this month or early December.  Can't wait!


----------



## paulchace (Nov 7, 2008)

Did you buy the e3300?  What insul. pipe did you choose?
I think my stove will be here next week...I'll be posting more soon!!


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 11, 2008)

pray, I have a deposit on the E3300, What did you pay for your Flexuseal?  Did you get it thru Callie?  She sent me the BHS pipe.


----------



## paulchace (Nov 11, 2008)

We  needed 50-52ft in the trench, 5ft sticking out at the slab and 5ft at the house, I bought 5 ft of insurance for a total of 65 feet for 812.50.  I bought the flexsul-seal from callie.   My installer,(a hvac  a/c guy full time) likes it.  My buddy has a e3400 he used urecon pipe and bought 150 ft !!
every one uses their own good ideas, I wanted my stove closer so........  I called Sequoya today, the stove should leave Wisconsin on Fri the 14th.  Gotta trim the pipe,(black corrugated part) and set the pipe in the house yet.  40 plate heat exch and Modine for the garage is on the way.  Glad  to pass on any info that will help...............Paul


----------



## crs7200 (Nov 11, 2008)

The dealer I bought my stove from also sells Sequoyahs.  a local atv/snowmobile/motorcycle dealer bought one from him.  Basically a open 15000 sq ft shell with no insulation.  Don't know what size it is, but I beleive it is the biggest one they make.  He was tired of trying to pay for the heating bill so he went this way.  Last year was his first winter and all went well.


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 12, 2008)

Paul, nice to hear someone else locally is purchasing one of these as well.  I got into a little email  confusion with Callie about the pipe pricing  and she offered me a more than fair deal.  I hope my boiler will be on the same truck, but I have not heard anything as of yet.  When did you place the order?  I was told sometime in November...possibly December.


----------



## paulchace (Nov 13, 2008)

I ordered my stove before 8-11.........3 months ago.  I called Sequoya today, yesterday, last week 2 or 3 times, each time I call I get a different answer.  The latest is........the stove will leave Wisconsin on this Friday the 14th.  Let's just see what really happens.  As always, I'll be glad to pass on any info that will help.     Paul


----------



## paulchace (Nov 20, 2008)

Called Sequoya today, maybe it will leave wisconsin this friday..........the 21st........anyway, I'll fill you in when more happens, Paul


----------



## eco-one (Nov 20, 2008)

Bigjohnn said:
			
		

> I buried this in a long post and didn't get any responses.  Does anyone have any knowledge or thoughts about Sequoyah Outdoor Wood Furnaces made by Barrett Ent?
> 
> Thanks


ive looked into the efficieny and they are about 28%read the test report on there web site

http://www.wdheat.com/epa.htm


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 21, 2008)

ECO, every thing I've read claims 73-85% efficiency.  Where did you read 28%.  I think I could rub my hands together and get better efficiency if that was the case.

Paul, Callie shot me an email saying my delivery was early next week?


----------



## paulchace (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought you would rcv yours too, when my stove was shipped out, being as how you're just 75 miles away.  I called Sequoya yesterday late and spoke to Jessie, she has laryngitis and could barely speak, but she did say today, Friday the 21st, my stove would leave Wisconsin.  It could arrive on Sunday so be prepared.800-571-7002 is the tel. # for the factory.  Callie sent me their version of a owners manual via fax, my buddie here in my town has one and is using it now.  I'll be asking him how well it works and pay him a visit soon.  My installer tells me I will be impressed at how little wood it burns to create comfort.  Im balancing my excitement with the fact I'll be hustling trees for the next 20 years or more until my daughter settles on a candidate with big shoulders.  I'll fill you in on any details as they become available,  good luck with yours , Paul


----------



## eco-one (Nov 28, 2008)

MyOutdoors said:
			
		

> ECO, every thing I've read claims 73-85% efficiency.  Where did you read 28%.  I think I could rub my hands together and get better efficiency if that was the case.
> 
> Paul, Callie shot me an email saying my delivery was early next week?



here are the facts on a few stoves ive looked up!
http://www.state.me.us/dep/air/woodsmoke/woodcombustion3.htm


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I've got a call into the dealer.  If that's the case(27%) I'll be canceling!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 28, 2008)

"Efficiency" is one of the most abused measures in wood boiler sales. You need to know the "overall system efficiency" which factors in not only how completely the boiler burns the wood you feed it, but how well it transfers that heat to the water and into the rest of the system. If, as is the case with most non-gasifying boilers, much of your heat goes up the stack, then overall system efficiency will suffer. Most manufacturers report "combustion efficiency" which is simply how well the wood burns in the firebox, while conveniently ignoring the fact that most of that heat is being wasted. If you have stack temps of over 1,000 degrees F., then you're losing a great deal of efficiency up the stack. Creosote and smoke are also indicators of system inefficiencies, as they represent lost potential heat that would have been exploited in a more efficient rig.

Nofossil did some fairly comprehensive measurements of the overall system efficiency of his EKO 25, and came up with about 60%. Bear in mind that the EKO 25 is a very efficient boiler, and nofossil is a very careful and fastidious wood burner. 27% sounds about right for most OWBs, except the new gasifiers. I would guess that most of us who have gasifiers see less overall efficiency than nofossil.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.state.me.us/dep/air/woodsmoke/woodcombustion3.htm 

Sequoyah Paradis--E3400 101,020 BTU/hr--0.488 lbs/million BTU heat input--Efficency  * 27.0% :ahhh: * 


Can this be true :question:    *27% *:exclaim:    That’s worse than the non-gasification ones!!  This can’t be right? 

It says on Sequoyah’s main page it’s 73-83% efficent. 

I was ready to put a deposit on one.  Really I was.  Now I’m really confused!  

Please help me with this :roll:   

Thank You


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 29, 2008)

I spoke with Rick(owner of Sequoya) last night about this since I have one on order.  He has stated since I purchased mine that Sequoya was the 1st OWB company to offer it's unit for EPA testing.  The first tests were done on a unit without it's shell/shed and insulation.  He stated..."Our testing shows it to be 72-85%, newest epa test shows 57%, done one way they do it and 68% the other way they do the math. Neither way takes into account the moisture in the wood."  
I can't see the boiler being truly 27% or we would be hearing about it from customers who already purchased them.  I'm moving forward with mine and once it's installed, I will post some video and stats on the unit.  If it's a failure, I will have lost 9k and believe me, everyone will hear about it.  I've talked to customers who have this unit up and running for over 1 or 2 seasons and they have nothing but good things to say about it. They say  it's clean burning, very little visible smoke to none when operating at regular temp, 1 to 2 loads of wood for a 24 hr period depending on outside temp.  If it was truly only 27%, I don't think they would see that kind of performance?  Time will tell!


----------



## DoubleNickel (Dec 1, 2008)

Well,  all I've head is that Rick Sequoyah is an Honerable Man and would not lead one astray :exclaim: I guess?

If you fill-er up and it burns, and the stack temperature is down, the energy has to go somewheres :exclaim:   I guess?

Look at this 3400's demonstration video.  


http://www.woodgasificationfurnace.com/video/sequoia-e3400.wmv


Look at this burn video of the 3400's firebox burn video.  Looks kool.


http://www.woodgasificationfurnace.com/view-outdoor-furnace-firebox.php

If they were not efficient, I think we would hear about it :exclaim:   I think?

I am still confused, but who knows, other than owners themselves.

We shall see :exclaim:   I guess?

So come on owners, post :exclaim:  Thank you.


----------



## MyOutdoors (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the call today and mine has been shipped out.  I've also heard alot of good things about Rick.  I've watched those videos a 1/2 dozen times..LOL.  Good or bad, i'll post a full report.


----------



## paulchace (Dec 2, 2008)

I received my e3300 yesterday. Before you install it you must cut a hole in the floor under the blower motor/fan to accommodate the entry of your underground insulated lines. In my case, I sleeved a path with 8" PVC for the flexsulseal in the cement pad. Now, I need to cut a hole to receive the 8" PVC sticking up above the cement, and snake the flexsulseal in that hole. Guess I'll be lifting the stove again. This allows you to open the back door, attach the hot out and cold in lines, hook up the electricity supply, and put the door panel back on to protect the blower fan/motor from the elements.
I want to explain to the guys who are about to rcv a stove, you need to pick off the stove, which is 7 ft high, off a truck that has a deck about 54" high off the street. a sturdy fork truck, or loading dock, with a fork truck will do, or get the driver to be a lot lower than you somehow. Also, the truck that delivered my stove has limited access to small driveways and needs a LOT of room to maneuver.  The driver has a GPS but it's not that accurate.  Give good directions. Best of luck to all of you receiving stoves soon.  More later.................P_ray


----------



## MyOutdoors (Dec 2, 2008)

Paul, did you pour the pad with the "horse shoe" design on the supplied drawing?  How did you get the boiler off the truck?  I have to hire a local logger to lift it off.  If you have time..throw in some pics of the back of the boiler hookup!


----------



## paulchace (Dec 3, 2008)

The pad is 8' x 10', I took the stove off with a Ford loader/backhoe.............barely got it off ok,  I'm guessing now the padeye on the stove is approx 12' off the ground.  My guy went on the highside to finally get it.  I'll send some pics very soon  If you want to call me it's 508-642-0755.  Be glad to help...........installer on his way here tomorrow........might be done before Santa comes


----------



## MyOutdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

They called and said mine left Monday and should take 5-7 days to get here.  My fingers are crossed.  I'm going to be down in Dudley today.  I don't know how close you are to there.  I'll give you a call.


----------



## paulchace (Dec 3, 2008)

I live in Westport, near Fall River and New Bedford about 7 miles inland, it is also near Adamsville, R.I.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Dec 3, 2008)

Mercy sakes alive, Rubber Ducky, looks like we got us a Sequoyah convoy.  Ah,  yeah, that's a big ten-four there Pigpen, and da Jimmy haulin Boilers!  Coz we got a mighty convoy stokin' and a burin' thru the night!

Stoke dem dar boilers up and give us a report :exclaim:


----------



## DoubleNickel (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's a review on the 3400.  I talked to him, he lives in New Jersey.  He loves his. :coolsmile: 


http://www.epinions.com/content_413682077316


----------



## MyOutdoors (Dec 4, 2008)

I've read that review on epinions before.  I believe he has posted on this site as well.  Thanks for the input.  I just got off the phone with the trucking company and mine will be delivered Saturday or Sunday.  They are in indiana and have 8 drops before they get to me.


----------



## shoehorny (Dec 5, 2008)

MyOutdoors said:
			
		

> I've read that review on epinions before. I believe he has posted on this site as well. Thanks for the input. I just got off the phone with the trucking company and mine will be delivered Saturday or Sunday. They are in indiana and have 8 drops before they get to me.



Yes, I wrote that review.   

I have the Sequoyah Paradise E3400. In fact, I have the very first one ever produced! (The one that was sent to the EPA for testing). This model has only been available since Nov. of 2007 - a little over a year ago. So, this is my second season of using it. I got it as a part of a trade in for my old SP Big Albert that developed some problems.

First of all, the people at Sequoyah Paradise are terrific to do business with! They offer the best customer service of any company I ever dealt with. They stand behind their product 100% and hold true to their warranties.

So far, since I've owned the E3400, I have had only very minor problems. First, the solenoid that is used to open the door to allow the draft inducer fan to work failed. I contacted the company and they shipped a couple replacements right away. I installed one of the new ones, but it too failed. After mentioning this to Rick of SP, he mentioned that they were in the process of upgrading the solenoid. He provided a temporary solution (e.g., tie the door open) until he could get me a big solenoid. The new one arrived within days by express shipping. I installed it and haven't had a problem with it since.

That is the ONLY real problem, per se, that I have had with the OWB! Some things that may be considered to be a problem bur really just annoy me are:

1. Those damn sheet metal doors you need to open in order to get to the furnace feed door! I can see why they have them there, but it turns into a pain in the butt when you need to dump a load of firewood up close to them, and can't open because a log is in the way. They also tend to get caught up in the wind a lot. They also become misaligned easily. One of these days I will remove them and weld some mild steel over the insulated areas. I hate the doors!

2. Similarly, the access to the rear of the furnace is a pain. You need to remove a bunch of screws to gain access. I have already put some hinges on the metal to make it into a door. I also bought a handle, but I have yet to install it. Rick explained this is due to electrical code compliance issues.

3. I burn a lot of free cut up pallets. Unfortunately, the pallets contain lots of nails. When the wood burns up, the nails drop to the bottom and clog up the air channels in the fire brick used to vent the smoke. Once every other month I need to allow the fire to completely burn out and do a full firebox cleaning. This is a real messy job!  The problem does not exist if you use wood without nails.

4. The furnace door gets stuck shut due to creosote build up in the fire box. To open it, I bang the door with a 2X4 to loosen it up. 

5. The furnace door (that you feed the firewood into) often needs re-alignment. This is easy to do with a wrench, but it is a pain just the same.

The positives far out-weigh the negatives! 

1. On days when temperatures do not fall far below the low 30's F, I only need to feed the furnace once each day. Otherwise, twice each day - once in the morning, once in the evening. 

2. All that talk about efficiency is a bunch of BS since it will vary depending on how you use the OWB. If you want efficiency, follow the manufacturer's instructions to the letter. Use dry, seasoned hard woods. Load the OWB up to the very top all at once (have the wood right next to the furnace door). The longer you keep the door open, the more heat you loose. Keep the airways in the "gasification" chamber clean, periodically (once each month works for me). Keep the water level up to full in the tanks (a one time only task). Keep the draft inducer fan's high and low limits set to the manufacturer's suggestions (High = 180 F for shut off, Low = 176 F for turn on). 

3. Setup was relatively easy! Digging a two foot deep trench to bury the electric cable and piping was the toughest part. I used my tractor loader to do this and it too a while. Lay the pipe down in it, punch a hole in the basement wall, the hook everything up. Install took one full weekend by myself. You do need to have some basic plumbing knowledge, but if you have any questions, Rick and crew are only a phone call away to give advice!  Tip:  Use Sharkbite connectors available at Lowes or Home Depot.

4. I got electrical and plumbing permits from my town. I wanted to have it on the town's record that I have the town's permission to install an OWB. Some town's and states have bans. I also don't want to have a problem with my insurance company, should there be a fire and they start pointing at the OWB. I wanted to make sure I would not have any problems, so I sought information BEFORE making the big purchase. Because the E3400 is EPA approved, everything should be clear sailing!

Please don't ask me how much wood I burn - I have no idea! I have received so much free wood from landscapers, pallet company, and relatives that I should be good to go for a long, long time. So far this year I probably used up two cords to heat a house with 3K sq feet plus it heats our hot water.  We keep our house temperature at an average 65 -75 F using electronic thermastats with each room having a separate zone.

I would highly recommend this OWB! However, only to those willing to get up and feed the fire twice each day and get all the wood (it is a lot of work!). Also, only to people who live FAR away from other people. It does create a LOT of smoke when it kicks on to the burn cycle. One of these days I will post some pics, if I get around to it.  

I have extended the chimney about 10 feet with a 10 inch pipe. The pre-existing chimney allows the smoke to hang too low to the ground, especially when it is warmer outside. With the extension, the smoke blows way up into the air away from people.

I have also built a huge building over part of the OWB. I put down a patio of huge blocks under and around the OWB. Now I can store my firewood, chainsaws, log splitter, and other tools right next to the OWB. The ceiling is about 12 feet high on one end and 10 feet high on the other side. I just finished putting plywood on the sides to shut it in to keep rain and snow away. It is pretty cozy! 

Cheers!


----------



## shoehorny (Dec 5, 2008)

p_ray_cha said:
			
		

> I want to explain to the guys who are about to rcv a stove, you need to pick off the stove, which is 7 ft high, off a truck that has a deck about 54" high off the street. a sturdy fork truck, or loading dock, with a fork truck will do, or get the driver to be a lot lower than you somehow. Also, the truck that delivered my stove has limited access to small driveways and needs a LOT of room to maneuver.  The driver has a GPS but it's not that accurate.  Give good directions. Best of luck to all of you receiving stoves soon.  More later.................P_ray



That is certainly one way.  I got mine off a different way.  My buddy had his Cat backhoe over at my house.  He simply raised the bucket over the OWB.  We put some heavy chains around the bucket and hooked it on to the eye loop on top of the OWB.  He only had about a foot clearance off the truck bed - which was plenty.  He plopped it down right in the exact spot within two minutes!

(BTW - it is a big Cat with a bucket that can reach up 13 feet and handle a two ton load).


----------



## shoehorny (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's pictures of the Cat putting the OWB down on the platform.  In one of the pics, you can see some large black pipes with blue and red pipes sticking out coming out of the platform.  These are the PEX pipes used to circulate the hot water.  It is easier to thread them under the OWB while it is airbourn, then after it gets plopped down.  This is because the PEX tubing does not bend well and it may be hard to get the tubing through the bottom of the OWB.  Have the Cat driver back the OWB up a bit and raise it up as high as he can.  Then thread the pipes into the OWB floor.  Then have the Cat driver inch forward while you pull the PEX tubing through all the way.  If the OWB is already in place and you can not get the pipe through ahead of time, you will have to cut the PEX tubing off and splice it together again with Sharkbite couplings.

BTW - I have two black pipes going into the OWB.  One is for heating my home/hot water.  The other goes to my hot tub.  :0)

Cheers!


----------



## MyOutdoors (Dec 5, 2008)

Shoe, Did you have to cut the bottom out as well to accept the pex?  Also, what size Cat is that?  My buddy has a 416 and I'm trying to check if it could handle the lift.


----------



## shoehorny (Dec 8, 2008)

No, I didn't have to cut any holes in the bottom.  Mine has two square plates - one on each side - that are held down with self tapping screws.  I just removed the screws and the holes were there.  I did, however, have to make one of the holes a bit larger, since I thread two pipes into the bottom on one side.  To do so, I simply used a recipricating saw with a metal cutting blade.  It took about three minutes cut make the hole larger.   No big deal.  Good luck!


----------



## shoehorny (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if my buddies Cat is a 416, but I have seen Cat 416's before and I am sure it will work out fine.  Make sure your chain is capable of lifting the heavy weight!


----------

